# Pygmy-nigerian dwarf mix?



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Moving to a new house with more acreage and I've got more goats. I've been considering getting mini milking goats (nigerian dwarf) but I'm waiting till I'm out there all the time to get some.. But I was wondering if I can breed one of my pygmy nannies to my nigerian dwarf buck and get some decent milkers..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can certainly milk them. The Nigerian part will definitely help with increasing milk production on a Pygmy but make sure you get good milking lines with that Nigerian.


----------

